# 7lb Bass Mounted Finally Guys



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Got the 7 pounder mounted thanks to wendell he did a great job...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

looks good nice fish


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice looking fish does that guy do fiberglas replicas


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

jesse1378 said:


> nice looking fish does that guy do fiberglas replicas


im not sure he is retired from proffesional taxadermy and he messaged me when i was lookin to get my bass mounted and i let him do it and i was blown away when i saw the work he did to my bass it was like he made it come to life


----------

